# Clifton Smallpox House : W Yorks : Sept 2012



## Mars Lander (Sep 26, 2012)

A little mooch to a rather nice house that was used to isolate patients due to a smallpox outbreak in the very late 1800's and then later a residential, there isn't a lot inside really but it make for a pretty quiet and relaxed detour if one has time. Visited with Ssshhh.... on a week long splore fest haha.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++

Its not too pikied at the moment







even the fireplaces are still in











Some ok stairs for stairshots






All in all iin pretty good condition, seems sad that its just left
















The rot is just about starting, natural and manmade











Some light reading perhaps 






Sorry if nots the most exciting splore , will sort that later on tonight with a report as the weekend was pretty special 

Cheers for looking​


----------



## sonyes (Sep 26, 2012)

Quality pix as usual mate, great processing! Looks a nice little 'splore that


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 26, 2012)

It would make a lovely family home. Such a shame It's probably going to end up trashed in the future 

Been on my to do list for a while now. Love your take on the place mate. Great shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ditto it would make a great home,the window in the loo is a cracker.thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks a good mootch nice shots mate


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great explore. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 26, 2012)

*Nice place that... crackin pics as usual!*


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 26, 2012)

Phenomenal images , looks a nice mooch ,well done you two .


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 27, 2012)

awwww...this place looks beautiful..love shot number 2..and the bathroom window is soooo cute!! love places like this and youve captured it just brilliantyly as usual..


----------



## sploradora (Sep 27, 2012)

sinister hallways, creepy bathroom...... love it


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 27, 2012)

I popped in here a couple of weeks back, good little mooch. That window in the top room [your first shot] was like a scene out of arachnophobia-spiders everywhere!!! Good shots.


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool..........


----------



## Pen15 (Sep 27, 2012)

You say its not the most exciting splore, but you made it look really special. 

Well done AltDayOut and love the processing too !!!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 27, 2012)

Nicely photographed. Really liked the room with the tiny narrow fireplace. How did all those vines get in the house?


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 28, 2012)

Pen15 said:


> You say its not the most exciting splore, but you made it look really special.
> 
> Well done AltDayOut and love the processing too !!!



Cheers lots


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice little report, not alot left to see but you sure made it look appealing with your photos  wouldnt mind a visit here myself like the look of that loft bedroom


----------



## iwentthere (Nov 19, 2012)

great shots, thanks again!


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 20, 2012)

nice one fella - very nice pics


----------



## Ratters (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice shots dude


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 21, 2012)

I like. Good photography too


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 21, 2012)

awesome pictures! looks like a great little mooch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice one, that window is lovely!


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 21, 2012)

Stunning pictures and angles as all ways mate, thanks for posting


----------



## Trickysteve (Nov 21, 2012)

As always great pics


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 22, 2012)

Well done Davey boy!


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

I so love the way you edit your stuff, cracking splore


----------

